# Chrome and Firefox



## Plugoo (Jul 14, 2009)

It came to my attention that if youâ€™re using explorer than in Google page Chrome advertisement appears. But if youâ€™re  using Firefox, no advertisement. Is Google supporting Firefox and open source? If so, why have they developed Google Chrome?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 14, 2009)

so you would see their adds 
+ some competition in browser market.

Also it's easier to spy on you (if they want)


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 14, 2009)

I dunno.  Since Netscape and Mosaic already existed, why did MS bother to invent IE?  Since TSS/360 already existed, why did Thompson&Ritchie_&al_ have to write Eunuchs?


----------

